# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > العنايه بالبشره والشعر >  ألوان شعر 2013 .. بدرجات البني والأصفر

## دموع الغصون

*
ألوان شعر 2013 .. بدرجات البني والأصفر
غلب اللونان البني والاصفر على موضة الوان شعر 2013 ولم يظهر الاسود كثيرا مثلما كان في الموسم الماضي .. ونجد درجات مميزة للأصفر منها المائل للأحمر ومنها المائل للبني كما أن درجات البني الفاتحة هي الأبرز في الوان شعر 2013



يبرز اللون البني بدرجة متوسطة هذا الموسم مع وجود الخصل الذهبية لتتخلل الشعر البني بنعومة


يمكنك ايضا تجربة الخصل الذهبية الغامقة فهي مميزة وناعمة وخاصة المائلة للبني منها كونها تناسب اغلب الوان البشرة


الكستنائي يعد درجة من البني المائل للأحمر ويمكن ان يتخلله خصلات بالأصفر لتزدادي جاذبية وتكوني براقة


لون مميز ولكن من الصعب تجربته الا لذوات البشرة شديدة البياض ليتناسب معها ويفضل هذا الموسم مع الشعر القصير


تدمج هذه الدرجة بين اللونين الاحمر والنحاسي بشكل متناغم وتحتاج لبشرة بيضاء لتبرز درجاتها المضيئة


اشقر متوسط : عندما تدمجي معه الهاي لايت بخصلات اغمق وافتح ستحصلين على طلة مميزة جدا ويمكن ان يناسب البشرة المتوسطة


بني فاتح وداكن
لا يشترط توحيد لون شعرك بدرجة بني واحدة .. وتبدو موضة درجات البني سويا هي الاجمل وسيظهر بشكل اوضح في الشمس


اشقر ذهبي
وتميل هذه الدرجة للون الذهبي بشكل كبير وتكسبك طلة مميزة وانيقة ولكن يفضل ان تطبقها صاحبة البشرة الفاتحة


اشقر نحاسي
درجة مميزة وناعمة من الاصفر تميل للنحاسي بنفحاته المضيئة وتحتاج لشعر طويل ليبرز جمالها وكذلك تفضل لذوات البشرة الفاتحة


بني شوكولاتة
وهي درجة مستمرة منذ موسم او اكثر وهو البني الداكن بحيث يبدو كلون الشوكولاتة الداكنة ويناسب اغلب درجات البشرة



*

----------


## (dodo)

كتييييير حلو هاللون 
يسلمو دموع

----------


## &روان&

كتير حلوين اما بالنسبة الي انا ما بفضل الا اللون الاسود
يسلمو دموع

----------


## حبيبتي والمطر

*الوان بالفعل جميلة وهادئة*

----------


## دموع الغصون

*
مشكورات صبايا على المرور 




*

----------

